# HELP!! Can't cut black vinyl. Roland GX-24



## UglyDuckUDC (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi, I was having some problems last week when cutting vinyl with a GX-24. I was setting everything up as normal, but when I sent the design to cut, it would just feed the whole roll of vinyl through until it spat it out. Sometimes it would then begin cutting after the roll had gone, sometimes it would give me a message letting me know there was no media. I tried covering the optical eyes but it would do the same thing. I tried different vinyls and different set ups but same thing. Then suddenly it just started to cut normal. 

However now it cuts everything fine, except black vinyl. Black gloss and black matte, it just will not cut and spits it all out at the front of the machine after feeding it all through. I've tried covered the optical eyes but it does the same thing. I've gone over everything I'm doing and everything is correct and the same process I do with all vinyl. 

Does anyone know how I can resolve this? I'm going to be cutting a lot with black vinyl so I really need it to start cutting ASAP. I'd really appreciate any help please. - Thanks in advance!


----------

